# Mk-2866 Vs. Designer steroids or Pro hormones



## AllAboutPeptides (Dec 11, 2012)

*Mk-2866 Vs. Designer steroids or Pro hormones*








*Ostarine/Mk-2866 Vs. Pro-hormones*
​The newest sarm or selective androgen modulator on the net is the exciting and extremely versatile Ostarine, aka ?Mk-2866. Its Sarm like capabilities, Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators (SARMs) provide the benefits of traditional anabolic/androgenic steroids such as testosterone (including increased muscle mass, fat loss, and bone density), while showing a lower tendency to produce unwanted side effects. They are a unique class of molecules currently under development for treatment of many diseases, muscle loss, and joint repair(1). Mk-2866 has sown to have far superior anabolic capabilities to any other sarm available on the market today.

*Osta-Sarms comparisons.*​If you were looking for a comparison between the anabolic capabilities of Mk-2866 and pro-hormones, ?hormones that convert into an active steroid such as Methyl-1,4AD into its target steroid, Dianabol? Then probably the best comparison after extensive use and experimentation is that of Dienedione which is a well used and popular non-methylated steroid that converts to the steroid known as 17b-hydroxy-estra-4,9,(10)-dien-3-one (dienolone) or as most of us think of as Tren. Now the normal use of tren is to follow a 4-6 week protocol with doses ranging from 90-130mg for most users ?these are average doses? And over 4-6 weeks you can expect between 6-12lbs of muscle gain with 60 percent remaining after pct and a few weeks down the line ?again this is for the average user? Then thats followed by a PCT and the role of the post cycle therapy is to quickly return your testes and lh ?luteinizing hormone? to fully functioning, which isn't too difficult with this mild non methylated pro-hormone.
Now Dienedione which is a 19-nor t compound has decent progestational effects which may lead to gyno symptoms, libido loss and aggressive mood swings. Part of the reason gyno may be a problem with this compound is also because it lacks androgenic potency and down-regulates DHT levels during cycle, which is the body?s natural estrogen blocker, so estrogen levels can rise during a cycle.

*So why the comparison between Mk-2866 and a pro hormone like Tren?*​There are a few good reasons, A 24mg, 4 week cycle of osta sarms should if the diet is spot on provide at least 5lbs of easily maintainable muscle, but you will get an increase in estrogen levels, partly because its not androgenic at all, and it increases free estradiol not to a high rate, but it might be through this means it has such an amazing effect on joints and tendons, and helps with the recovery of so many joint related injuries as studies have reported(2).
The gains though just like tren are very lean, Users of tren nearly always report fat loss, ive seen rapid fat loss every time ive used Ostarine, body composition changes, and muscle hardening. But here the comparisons stop and Mk-2866/ Ostarine comes into its own.

*Mk-2866 v Pro-hormones the facts.*​Before a prohormone cycle you need to prepare your body, Milk thistle at 1g a day for 2 weeks prior, Hawthorn berry at 1g a day for 2 weeks prior to the cycle, Then during the cycle you need support supps, Formestane is probably your preferred choice of an A.I or aromatize inhibitor, Then you need your blood pressure supports, your liver supports, And then after the cycle you need a strong PCT ? Post cycle therapy? or all your hard earned gains go out of the window. You will need a test booster, probably most will use a serm like Nolvadex to restart the leydig cells production of testosterone, An A.I again that needs to be tapered off to avoid rebound gyno from to much estrogen suppression, a cortisol blocker like low dose 11-oxo, and then your health supports, and cholesterol supports, and because your taking cholesterol supports you need co-enzyme q10 which gets depleted by most cholesterol supplements.
So your talking about quite a lot of money being laid out, and the potential for side effects is quite high? hair loss, acne, and BPH ?benign prostatic hyperplasia? to name but a few. So many other factors are involved aswell but to discuss all of them would take an age.
The difference with Mk-2866 is dramatic, no need for prior cycle supports, no sides on cycle and in the blood tests ive seen no inhibition, just mildly raised estrogen levels. The gains are easy to maintain, no need for a PCT as you would with a pro-hormone, You have high oral biovailabilty without damage to your liver through conversion or being methylated, and you have a great sense of well being while on? and OSTARINE can be ran repeatedly without waiting for your normal rest period between cycles, Time on the pro-hormone + PCT = Time off.

*Ostarine/ Mk-2866 potential uses*​This is a new product, its potential is almost unlimited, its versatile enough to be incorporated into PCT therapies, It can be ran in between cycles, and it can be used to huge effect when taken as a standalone anabolic.
It binds strongly to the androgen receptor, but without the side effects normally associated with high levels of DHT. It shows considerable properties as a hardening agent just slightly less than those of S4, which itself is 1/3 as androgenic as Testosterone.
Its ability to cause fat loss means it can be used on a cutting cycle and can be stacked effectively with thermogenic or or nervous system stimulators.
​

To read the remainder of the article and many more on research peptides and liquids click Here​


----------



## longworthb (Dec 11, 2012)

Sounds like something I'd run for a little while while I'm cruising


----------



## old_man (Dec 12, 2012)

Sounds pretty good. What is a moderate dosing protocol and is there a finite duration to a cycle?


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Dec 13, 2012)

Doses of 25mg for 4-6 weeks are the most common Protocol.


----------



## maniac0614 (Dec 13, 2012)

Great thread AAP!


----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Sounds like something I'd run for a little while while I'm cruising



If by cruising you mean running a small amount of gear to bridge between blasts, im not sure if you would want to run this, as it binds strongly to the AR. Im guessing there would be unwanted competition at the AR, making gear less effective. 

Any Opinions on this? Would using with gear be a pro or con? 

I had mixed results on ATD before. Is this structurally similar to ATD, op?


----------



## old_man (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks bro, A quick follow-up, if you run a 6 week cycle, about how long should you take off before your next cycle? And when you say 25 mg is a common dosage, is that per week or ?


----------



## jshredz (Dec 13, 2012)

I ran Osta 25mg/day for 8 weeks right towards the end of PCT so I can't speak for it's muscle building effect.
I must say it def help keep my gains, and kept me lean. I didn't noticed how much it help my joints until after a few weeks when i came off it.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 13, 2012)

It's per day bro. And good looking out sfw. Op?


----------



## 24K (Dec 13, 2012)

general cycles of ostarine are ran for 8 weeks at 25 mg day... you need a 3 week mini pct after its usage and that is the recovery time... recovery is very quick... i have ran numerous sarms cycles with tremendous gains and recovery has always been great... they are the perfect bridge in between cycles... ostarine as a standalone is great but is much more effective when ran in conjunction with s4 and/or gw501516...


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Dec 16, 2012)

SFW said:


> If by cruising you mean running a small amount of gear to bridge between blasts, im not sure if you would want to run this, as it binds strongly to the AR. Im guessing there would be unwanted competition at the AR, making gear less effective.
> 
> Any Opinions on this? Would using with gear be a pro or con?
> 
> I had mixed results on ATD before. Is this structurally similar to ATD, op?



Its nothing like ATD.. 
You can use it with gear as its a SELECTIVE... Androgen receptor MODULATOR , the words in bold being key here...  sARMS exhibit their own individual affects on the AR.. they dont compete as they bind in their own specific way..
If you used ostarine with a dry steroid, you would get a wetter cycle, with pro estrogenic effects on joints and greater fat loss...
If you were to use s4 wiith Test or Deca, you would get drier gains, and increased fat loss...  I dont suggest running S4 with something like tren or winny... as it seems pointless as s4 would act in a similar way only weaker and so you wouldnt notice anything extra... and running ostarine with test... or deca seems pointless as it would be to similar to really notice anything extra.

It can be used to bridge.. a heavier dose of ostarine would be needed, S4 is too weak. 30mg or above for ostarine would be needed here.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 16, 2012)

Ostarine is one of my favs. VERY good compound for nice steady effects.


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Dec 18, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Ostarine is one of my favs. VERY good compound for nice steady effects.



Agreed


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Jan 2, 2013)

Bump.


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Jan 22, 2013)

Test subject running mk with Cjc with dac with excellent results thus far!


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Feb 26, 2013)

Bump


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Jun 12, 2013)

Last bump for some good read!


----------



## sneedham (Aug 23, 2013)

So being on TRT 150mg cyp/wk with an AI, would I see added benefits? Doesn't sound like I would....??


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Jan 22, 2014)

Benefits without a doubt !


----------

